# VB6: Timer zurücksetzen



## RamonR (27. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr alle,

kommen wir nun zu meinem Problem des Tages   :

Ich will einen Timer zum Generieren einer Timeout-Zeit verwenden, weiss aber leider nicht wie ich ihn zurücksetze wenn ein Ereignis die Timeout-Zeit wieder neu aufziehen soll.

Ich hab's schon naiv über:

me.timeout_timer.enabled = false           ' Anm.: mein Timer heißt Timeout_Timer
me.timeout_timer.enabled = true


bzw.

me.timeout_timer.enabled = false
me.timeout_timer.interval = 1000
me.timeout_timer.enabled = true

probiert, aber leider startet der Timer nicht neu mit dem Intervall-Wert, sondern scheint einfach weiterzulaufen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Wie immer Danke im Voraus für Eure kompentente Unterstützung eines VB-Anfängers

Mfg 

 Ramon Ranke


----------



## MatMagic (27. September 2004)

mit
timeout_timer = 0
wird der Timer neugestartet


----------



## spirit (1. November 2004)

warum arbeitest du mit me in der Owner_form?


----------



## RamonR (1. November 2004)

Reine Schreib-Faulheit, da ich nach "me." die Autovervollständigung nutzen kann und nicht immer die Namen ausschreiben muss


----------

